# Should I major in Biotechnology?



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Are there jobs out there for this? 
and will a Bachelor's suffice to get a job?


----------



## arsenic (Mar 13, 2013)

It is a booming field. Anything having to do with medicine or some sort of Biology or Chemistry will have high demands. 

It requires a PH.D

For most sciences a Bachelors will get you an entry level job. It'll pay pretty good. But going to grad or med school greatly multiplies the amount of money you'd make over the course of your life. For a major that is based in the sciences it is worth getting into heavy loan / financial aid debt because they payback is ten fold most of the time. Especially for medicine. 

So far as careers:

You are definitely going to be working in a lab. The work is complex and require high levels of concentration and extensive knowledge in mathematics, biology, and possibly chemistry (organic chem.) 

My major is Bio-Chemistry. So as a Bio-Technician, in the lab you and I would be working together. I have knowledge regarding Organic Chem and general Biology, and you have the mathematical knowledge and the ability to operate complex machinery in the lab.

The Bio-Technician does not exclusively work with the technology however, they also:

- Analyze substances
- Help manufacture medicines
- Modify organisms
- Splice genes
- Perform statistical analysis

The list goes on and on. You'll definitely be viewed as valuable with a PH.D in that field and it's flexible with job opportunities.


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

arsenic said:


> It is a booming field.


Yes, but the catch is that job location isn't similarly booming.  Another topic on this site details a guy who majored in a similar STEM field but is having difficulties finding jobs. It's booming, but only in certain locations, if you catch my drift. If you want to be a marine biologist, you're not going to find a job in North Dakota.  This is a decision you must also think about. Biotechnology is more flexible than most, I'd say, though.


----------

